# TOPDOGS B.C FRESNO CA.



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

here goes our offical pages homies  




lil Maldito


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Green Goblin


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

ay shyt that looks bad ass!!! that background fits perfect.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Doggy Style


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Return of the Riddler


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lil Flirt a.k.a Flirtatious


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR THE TOPDOGS ALL OF THEM SOME BAD ASS BIKES!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 4 2009, 02:39 PM~15265012
> *TTT FOR THE TOPDOGS ALL OF THEM SOME BAD ASS BIKES!!
> *


TTT X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Starburst


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 04:00 PM~15265112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean quality bikes TOPDOGS  all bikes look nice..but this pic right click save :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 05:15 PM~15264878
> *here goes our offical pages homies
> lil Maldito
> 
> ...


wow homie your bike are real sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 05:21 PM~15264902
> *Doggy Style
> 
> 
> ...


but that one is a real top dog dammm great job !!!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Oct 4 2009, 04:21 PM~15265508
> *but that one is a real top dog dammm  great job !!!!!!
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks for the comments we all worked hard on these bikes and we still have a few more in the making stay tuned


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Have a safe trip dwn to vegas.....I'm glad I dnt gota wrk dis show so I can talk to yall a lil more dwn there.....might have to take sum team dtwist pics together for his site.....good luck


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

BIKES ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 4 2009, 04:15 PM~15265910
> *Have a safe trip dwn to vegas.....I'm glad I dnt gota wrk dis show so I can talk to yall a lil more dwn there.....might have to take sum team dtwist pics together for his site.....good luck
> *



hell yeah we have to chill and shot the shit  



BIKES ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE 



thanks homie cant wait to see the final wizard


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 4 2009, 07:15 PM~15265910
> *Have a safe trip dwn to vegas.....I'm glad I dnt gota wrk dis show so I can talk to yall a lil more dwn there.....might have to take sum team dtwist pics together for his site.....good luck
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Oct 4 2009, 04:15 PM~15265910
> *Have a safe trip dwn to vegas.....I'm glad I dnt gota wrk dis show so I can talk to yall a lil more dwn there.....might have to take sum team dtwist pics together for his site.....good luck
> *




Team DTWIST pics sound good.1


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

looking good ....... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

clean bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking good guys. See you in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 07:20 PM~15265945
> *hell yeah we have to chill and shot the shit
> BIKES ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE
> thanks homie cant wait to see the final wizard
> *


SHOULD BE FINISH SOON HOPEFULLY BY MID NOVEMBER IT WILL BE DONE....GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS THIS YEAR


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

wazzup my dogs just wanna say you guys have come a long ways. those bikes are bad ass and i am proud to have taken a part in makin them shine.good luck in vegas and have a save trip my homies..... :h5:


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

:0 those bike,s are nice.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Oct 4 2009, 07:56 PM~15267963
> *wazzup my dogs just wanna say you guys have come a long ways. those bikes are bad ass and i am proud to have taken a part in makin them shine.good luck in vegas and have a save trip my homies..... :h5:
> *




You know I gotta give hella props to you for all the hard work you have done for all our bikes and always coming thru! Also steering us in the right directions. SHOWTIME baby!!!!!


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

look what i got gilly thought you where gonna come by the shop to see em so heres a pic pretty cool huh?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Oct 4 2009, 08:35 PM~15268401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn those are hella clean!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 08:05 PM~15265832
> *thanks for the comments we all worked hard on these bikes and we still have a few more in the making stay tuned
> *


   for sure !!! i cant waite to see homie !!!!!


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

like the lineup good luck in vegas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DEMS MY DAWWWGS!!!!


see yall in a few days


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 02:49 PM~15265052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE PICS!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP TOP DOGS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bad ass bikes homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 5 2009, 11:02 AM~15272661
> *WHAT UP TOP DOGS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES! TTT :biggrin:
> *





thanks for the pics homie! poster came out bad ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass bikes. Hella inspo to get my shit looking like yalls.  quality wise. No copy :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Oct 4 2009, 09:35 PM~15268401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those from Strictly Business?


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

well as a matter of fact yes they are, :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Oct 5 2009, 10:14 PM~15278943
> *well as a matter of fact yes they are, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin: DEFINITLY ONE OF THE CLUB WITH THE CLEANEST BIKES COMING OUT OF CENTRO CALIFAS!!! WAY TOO MUCH DETAIL PUT INTO ALL THESE BIKES! SEE U HOMIES IN VEGAS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 6 2009, 10:02 PM~15289620
> *:wave:  :biggrin:  DEFINITLY ONE OF THE CLUB WITH THE CLEANEST BIKES COMING OUT OF CENTRO CALIFAS!!! WAY TOO MUCH DETAIL PUT INTO ALL THESE BIKES! SEE U HOMIES IN VEGAS
> *



Gracias Carlos! See you in a few days homie


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck with all the Top Dogs bikes out in Vegas Bro!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Oct 7 2009, 11:22 AM~15293672
> *Good luck with all the Top Dogs bikes out in Vegas Bro!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

See you guys out in Vegas!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT UP TOP DOGGS! YOU GUYS LOOKIN REAL GOOD!:wave: 

YOU GUYS HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO VEGAS! GOOD LUCK OUT THERE! GO REP FRESNO.......DA 559........CENTRAL VALLEY! TRUST ME DA CLUB IS GOING TO HAVE A SWEET LINE UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

1ST AND 2ND PLACE 16" STREET IN VEGAS. PLACE YOUR BETS!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 01:36 PM~15264992
> *lil Flirt a.k.a Flirtatious
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorites bikes


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 02:21 PM~15264902
> *Doggy Style
> 
> 
> ...


this one is my fav bike


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> > :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> nice pic!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 03:00 PM~15265112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lucky boy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

GO DO YOUR THANG HOMIES GOOD LUCK OUT THERE AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP WE WILL OUT THERE TO 2 REP THE 559 !!!!!!!!MUCH LOVE!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

See u un vegas.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

lookin good topdogs :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

ALL OF YOUR BIKES LOOK GREAT!!!! GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks homies! Win or lose it don't matter were going out there to Represent and display what we been working hard for all year!!!!


Also rolling out there with a new trailer see you guys out there!!!!!


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

very clean bikes props


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

On the 58 east, should be in Vegas in about another 3 hours


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15314731
> *On the 58 east, should be in Vegas in about another 3 hours
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15314731
> *On the 58 east, should be in Vegas in about another 3 hours
> *





see u tomorrow


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

good luck in vegas everyone


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2009, 10:37 PM~15317691
> *good luck in vegas everyone
> *




What's up D thanks!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 10 2009, 02:16 AM~15317919
> *What's up D thanks!
> *


shit chillin i will give you a ring next week


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

CONGRATES TO THE WHOLE CLUB FOR YOU WINS IN VEGAS. YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Wassup fam.......was a good trip to vegas...glad had a chance to kick it a lil more dis time....we ready for yall boyz to come dwn to texas......congrats an have a safe trip home


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ha were dem dogs at arf arf arf









lol congrats on yalls success


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

HI topdogs!

lots of nice bikes!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good in Vegas


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 12 2009, 08:11 PM~15336759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats homies hope u all made it home safe


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i aint hangin out with yall no more!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

















































 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 12 2009, 10:28 AM~15331608
> *CONGRATES TO THE WHOLE CLUB FOR YOU WINS IN VEGAS. YOU GUYS LOOKED GOOD!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  x2 you guys gotz some clean ass bikes hope you guys did good.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

congrats on da wins! :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

NICE BIKES LOOKIN CLEAN


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON ALL UR WINS TOPDOGS B.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

it was nice meeting you gilly


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats on the wins :biggrin: coo kicking it with u homies in vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 10:53 AM~15342161
> *Congrats on the wins :biggrin: coo kicking it with u homies in vegas
> *


yup and u know wat im talking about lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 13 2009, 10:53 AM~15342161
> *Congrats on the wins :biggrin: coo kicking it with u homies in vegas
> *


x2 see u homies next time.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on all the wins, you guys looked real good out there in Vegas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 14 2009, 08:50 AM~15353229
> *Congrats on all the wins, you guys looked real good out there in Vegas. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Same too you homie! The big T had a bad ass line up


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Q vo topdogs!!! :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 14 2009, 12:55 PM~15355761
> *Q vo topdogs!!! :wave:
> *



What's up homie!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 14 2009, 05:50 PM~15358301
> *What's up homie!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 16 2009, 07:00 PM~15382157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we be taking the bike to the library next year.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 16 2009, 07:29 PM~15382371
> *we be taking the bike to the library next year.
> *


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha dam bro it was fun thou


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Oct 16 2009, 06:29 PM~15382371
> *we be taking the bike to the library next year.
> *



Ahahahahahahahahahaha im down!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 14 2009, 05:50 PM~15358301
> *What's up homie!
> *


Whats up Gill ???


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

me too! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 16 2009, 07:52 PM~15383027
> *Whats up Gill ???
> *




What's up mike, just chilling at the pad and you?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Oct 16 2009, 07:52 PM~15383027
> *Whats up Gill ???
> *




What's up mike, just chilling at the pad and you?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks agian Gil!!! Be in touch soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 16 2009, 08:58 PM~15383091
> *What's up mike, just chilling at the pad and you?
> *


Chill with fam. BUSY!!!!!


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

estan firme las bicicleta


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 17 2009, 04:23 PM~15388827
> *estan firme las bicicleta
> *



Gracias homie, means a lot coming from you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 17 2009, 10:49 PM~15390020
> *Gracias homie, means a lot coming from you
> *


you ever hear back from your boy? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

whats up topdogs


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15392694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: it looks chingon homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Vegas 09


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Dtwist, Mr.559 and owner of Doggy Style my son Levi


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lil David owner of lil Maldito


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 12:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DEEEAAAMM HOMIE UR NEPHEW DNT MESS AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 18 2009, 11:25 AM~15392863
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DEEEAAAMM HOMIE UR NEPHEW DNT MESS AROUND  :biggrin:
> *




ahahahahhahahaha and he walked over and got at her his self :cheesy:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 12:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 02:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some mac daddy shit :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15392694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam that's bad ass dogg


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15392694
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 12:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


What a pimp!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 12:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


What a PIMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 01:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Gilly you fixing to a young grandpa with training like that :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 01:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA DAUMMM LIL HOMIE IS PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 12:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

[F


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Oct 28 2009, 09:22 PM~15497476
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 01:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


NO WONDER THEY CALL IT VEG-ASS :cheesy:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 18 2009, 01:21 PM~15392840
> *Vegas 09
> 
> 
> ...


daammmm he's well wearthy of being named david.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2009, 02:23 AM~15526680
> *my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...
> *


RIP :angel:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2009, 12:23 AM~15526680
> *my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...
> *


en paz descanse!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2009, 03:23 AM~15526680
> *my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...
> *


sorry for the loss :angel: :angel:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

:angel: :tears: sorry to hear


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2009, 02:23 AM~15526680
> *my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...
> *


*sorry to hear about your loss * :angel:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:uh: i hope everything is ok


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2009, 01:23 AM~15526680
> *my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...
> *


RIP


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 31 2009, 11:23 PM~15526680
> *my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...
> *




gracias homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

REST IN PEACE MY BIG CARNAL STEVE 'TWELVE PACK' VARGAS i know your up there posted up with our carnals DONKEY KONG & LOBO!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

sorry to hear bout your loss. My him rest in peace. If you need help let us know.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 1 2009, 12:23 AM~15526680
> *my condolences and prayers go out to MR. 559 and BULLETS family.. they lost there brother 12 PACK....STEPHEN VARGAS...
> *


Sorry to hear about your loss. If you need anything hit me up.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

when my sister died in june this is the only thing the made me feel peace by reading this .............................................. :angel: 


When I am gone, release me, let me go. 
I have so many things to see and do, 
You mustn't tie yourself to me with too many tears, 
But be thankful we had so many good years. 
I gave you my love, and you can only guess 
How much you've given me in happiness. 
I thank you for the love that you have shown, 
But now it is time I traveled on alone. 
So grieve for me a while, if grieve you must 
Then let your grief be comforted by trust 
That it is only for a while that we must part, 
So treasure the memories within your heart. 
I won't be far away for life goes on. 
And if you need me, call and I will come. 
Though you can't see or touch me, I will be near 
And if you listen with your heart, you'll hear 
All my love around you soft and clear 
And then, when you come this way alone, 
I'll greet you with a smile and a "Welcome Home".


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what up bro !


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 2 2009, 01:43 AM~15534730
> *REST IN PEACE MY BIG CARNAL STEVE 'TWELVE PACK' VARGAS i know your up there posted up with our carnals DONKEY KONG & LOBO!
> 
> 
> ...


REST IN PEACE..  I DIDNT GET TO KNOW HIM BUT IM SURE HE WAS A GOOD PERSON.. ANYTHING U HOMIES NEED HIT ME UP YA SAVEN IM DOWN TO HELP... MY PRAYERS TO UR FAMILY


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

MY PRAYERS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 2 2009, 11:44 AM~15537618
> *when my sister died in june this is the only thing the made me feel peace by reading this .............................................. :angel:
> When I am gone, release me, let me go.
> I have so many things to see and do,
> ...





THESE ARE SOME GOOD WORDS! AGAIN SORRY ABOUT 12 PACK! NEED ANYTHING DONT BE AFRAID TO CALL!
:angel: :angel:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Nov 4 2009, 02:17 PM~15561694
> *THESE ARE SOME GOOD WORDS! AGAIN SORRY ABOUT 12 PACK! NEED ANYTHING DONT BE AFRAID TO CALL!
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Ride in peace big Carnal :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

plaque we buried with my carnal


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my caranl was building a 16" pixie for his son, so my and my carnal Bullet will be finishing it up for him so stay tuned, also going to dedicate my 51 build up for him also.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 6 2009, 01:58 AM~15579236
> *my caranl was building a 16" pixie for his son, so my and my carnal Bullet will be finishing it up for him so stay tuned, also going to dedicate my 51 build up for him also.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 5 2009, 11:51 PM~15579169
> *Ride in peace big Carnal :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


JUST MEMBER CARNAL THAT HE WAS RYDIN SHOTGUN IN HIS LAST BIG CRUZ WITH YOU.........RYDE IN PEACE TWELVE PACK :angel:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15586605
> *JUST MEMBER CARNAL THAT HE WAS RYDIN SHOTGUN IN HIS LAST BIG CRUZ WITH YOU.........RYDE IN PEACE TWELVE PACK :angel:
> *



Gracias homie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Nov 6 2009, 07:39 PM~15586605
> *JUST MEMBER CARNAL THAT HE WAS RYDIN SHOTGUN IN HIS LAST BIG CRUZ WITH YOU.........RYDE IN PEACE TWELVE PACK :angel:
> *


X2 carnal homie went in to a better life..we all going there.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

sorry for your loss gilly and bullet :angel: :angel: :


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 5 2009, 11:51 PM~15579169
> *Ride in peace big Carnal :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


RIDE IN PEACE...
STAY STRONG GIL...N FAMILY...TODO SALDRA VIEN Y DALE PADELANTE UR CARNAL WILL BE WATCHING UR BACK ALL DAY EVERYDAY FROM HEAVEN!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry for you loss homie. Know he's resting in peace and watching over his loved ones. :angel:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

you and your family are in my prayers :tears:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks homies!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Here we are again 
That old familiar place 
where the winds will blow 
No one ever knows the time nor place 

Don't Cry For me 
Don't shed a tear 
The time I shared with you will always be 
And when I'm gone, please carry on 
Don't Cry for me 
No one is the blame, 
my death was meant to be 
Don't carry guilt nor shame 
The reason why I came soon you'll see 

Don't cry when life is not the joy it should be 
With life comes pain 
Soon time will end this course appointed 
and you will be rewarded 
and all the world will see 
Don't Cry For Me 
Don't shed a tear 
The time I shared with you will always be 
And when I'm gone 
Life still carries on 
Don't cry for me 
We'll always be 
don't cry for me..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your lost. Keep your head up. You are in my prayer. :angel:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Nov 6 2009, 08:45 PM~15587787
> *Sorry for you loss homie.  Know he's resting in peace and watching over his loved ones.    :angel:
> *


X2 stay strong gil and familia.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Nov 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15593811
> *X2 stay strong gil and familia.
> *


x 2 bro !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry to hear about your lose homie


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 2 2009, 01:05 PM~15537761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Bike Is Of Da Chain Clean! Keep Up The Work!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss...keep your head up knowing he is always with you now and forever homie. :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ORALE BIG GIL Q VO HOMIE SORRY FOR THE LOST OF YOUR CARNAL I DIDNT GET TO MEET HIM BUT I NO HES WAS FRIME LIKE YOU AND YOUR CARNAL, MAY HE REST IN PEACE DOGGY


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Big Perro. sorry to hear about your Big Carnal........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks homies


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 24 2009, 09:23 PM~16082935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MERRY X-MAS


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy holidays.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 10 2010, 10:41 PM~16251714
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



What's up Rich


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 5 2009, 11:58 PM~15579236
> *my caranl was building a 16" pixie for his son, so my and my carnal Bullet will be finishing it up for him so stay tuned, also going to dedicate my 51 build up for him also.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

Q-VOLE TOPDOGS B.C :wave: :wave:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What's up Gilly?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 04:48 PM~15265048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: really nice bikes


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 23 2010, 04:14 AM~16697777
> *Q-VOLE TOPDOGS B.C  :wave:  :wave:
> *




What's up homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 23 2010, 12:22 PM~16701031
> *What's up Gilly?
> *



What's up mike? How's ur sons bike doing? I know you have something up ur sleeve for this year


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 12:27 PM~16701071
> *:thumbsup: really nice bikes
> *




Thanks! That seat pan is off the hook!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 02:27 PM~16701071
> *:thumbsup: really nice bikes
> *


x2 t t t


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 23 2010, 01:27 PM~16701071
> *:thumbsup: really nice bikes
> *


x3


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks homies! Man we have had a lot of fun these past few years travel up and down for shows and have meet a lot of good friends on the way. Well worth it


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

bring the next paint job to me brotha so i can get down


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16706669
> *bring the next paint job to me brotha so i can get down
> *


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 23 2010, 06:41 PM~16704194
> *What's up mike? How's ur sons bike doing? I know you have something up ur sleeve for this year
> *


  You will see!!!!! I know you are doing the same!!!!!!
:worship:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 24 2010, 12:14 PM~16712209
> *   You will see!!!!! I know you are doing the same!!!!!!
> :worship:
> *



Took the year off and working on a 63


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 24 2010, 05:48 PM~16715177
> *:wave:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



What's up homie, can't wait to se ur daughters bike too!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2010, 04:03 PM~16713682
> *Took the year off and working on a 63
> *


I sure be doing the same. But the kids want their bike. I got a pixie coming out


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Feb 24 2010, 08:52 PM~16717669
> *I sure be doing the same. But the kids want their bike. I got a pixie coming out
> *




Can't wait to see it, I really like ur style


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2010, 10:18 PM~16718062
> *Can't wait to see it, I really like ur style
> *


Thanks Gilly. It's more OG


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Feb 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16706669
> *bring the next paint job to me brotha so i can get down
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

I can honestly say that I never get tired of looking at the Bikes from Top Dogs... You guys are doing the damn thing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 2 2010, 04:13 PM~16774902
> *I can honestly say that I never get tired of looking at the Bikes from Top Dogs... You guys are doing the damn thing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Ray! So what's good homie.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 2 2010, 01:44 PM~16773571
> *:rimshot:
> *




Noah you coming to Fresno for Streetlow or L.g?? Easy money for you


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 2 2010, 08:23 PM~16776367
> *Thanks Ray! So what's good homie.
> *


Just planning my next move homie!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

just cuz im not touching my bikes dont mean the rest of the club isnt :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 6 2010, 05:03 PM~16814801
> *just cuz im not touching my bikes dont mean the rest of the club isnt  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


klean :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 6 2010, 07:03 PM~16814801
> *just cuz im not touching my bikes dont mean the rest of the club isnt  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my dog mr.559 chilling in my wii game


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Just pit my nephews bike together


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

the homies from topdogs at the fresno china town show








































looking good gilly :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 21 2010, 01:17 PM~16952731
> *Just pit my nephews bike together
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 21 2010, 11:17 AM~16952731
> *Just pit my nephews bike together
> 
> 
> ...


KLEAN


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Mar 21 2010, 12:26 PM~16953410
> *the homies from topdogs at the fresno china town show
> 
> 
> ...




***** you should of aleast told me you were taking a pic and would of sucked it in lol


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 21 2010, 02:39 PM~16953817
> ****** you should of aleast told me you were taking a pic and would of sucked it in lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup gilly


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Galavan show 2010, special invite to this show.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

TOP DOGS raf raf


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 28 2010, 09:55 PM~17029314
> *Galavan show 2010, special invite to this show.
> 
> 
> ...


KLEAN


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 28 2010, 08:58 PM~17029363
> *TOP DOGS  raf raf
> *



What's up mikey, you coming down for the streetlow show?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17029420
> *KLEAN
> *




Thanks homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 28 2010, 10:06 PM~17029488
> *What's up mikey, you coming down for the streetlow show?
> *


hell yeah bro cant wait dont know wat bike to take yet


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 28 2010, 09:10 PM~17029539
> *hell yeah bro cant wait  dont know wat bike to take yet
> *



Cool, maybe we can bbq, all bikes will be indoors also


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17029602
> *Cool, maybe we can bbq, all bikes will be indoors also
> *


nice maybe ill take clown ill even display the magazine i came out in since its a streetlow show


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking great topdogs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 28 2010, 09:34 PM~17029834
> *looking great topdogs :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks homie


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 28 2010, 09:55 PM~17029314
> *Galavan show 2010, special invite to this show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :wave: :werd: :ninja: wow nice clean line up.. hope you guys doing good.. the impi comen out clean too...  hope to see you guys at Fresno..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 28 2010, 11:32 PM~17030522
> *:worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :werd:  :ninja: wow nice clean line up.. hope you guys doing good.. the impi comen out clean too...  hope to see you guys at Fresno..
> *




The 63 is a slow prosses lol so I've been cruise the cutty around till its done. Streetlow and L.G are just around the corner homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 28 2010, 09:55 PM~17029314
> *Galavan show 2010, special invite to this show.
> 
> 
> ...


Your Bike's were looking solid out there keep up the good work...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17050588
> *Your Bike's were looking solid out there keep up the good work...
> *




Thanks homie! Some clean pics you took


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice homies


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 28 2010, 09:55 PM~17029314
> *Galavan show 2010, special invite to this show.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work Homies Me Like!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 28 2010, 10:55 PM~17029314
> *Galavan show 2010, special invite to this show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Some pic's from Kearney Park with TOP DOGS.













































[/quote]


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my cutty my sisters regal and my brothers monte TOPDOG familia


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice and clean rides bro, that regal looking real good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 13 2010, 09:17 AM~17178075
> *my cutty my sisters regal and my brothers monte TOPDOG familia
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks. my sister also building a bike for her son


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> Some pic's from Kearney Park with TOP DOGS.


[/quote]
DAMM LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

u vatoS got Sum cLean rideS....


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 18 2010, 11:31 PM~17233957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 18 2010, 11:20 PM~17234179
> *u vatoS got Sum cLean rideS....
> *


gracias homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

streetlow Fresno show

TOPDOGS B.C

1st 16" street

1st 16" mild

1st 16" semi

1st 20" street

1st 20" mild

best murals. best paint. best display (lil maldito) best chrome. best engraving. best use of accesseries (doggy style)


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKIN SICK............TOP DOGS uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats to you and the rest of the crew bro


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

CONGRATS GIL! LOOKING GOOD AS AWAYS!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice pics wounder who took them :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

damn badaSS mothafuccen bikeS...Serio,
aLot of detaiLS...Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 19 2010, 06:56 AM~17235062
> *streetlow Fresno show
> 
> TOPDOGS B.C
> ...



congrats TOP DOGS clean ass bikes


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

congrats :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks homies. me my kids and my bro and nephews put alot heart and sweet into this bikes and we our proud of them. thanks for all the good feed backs


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF THE MURALS ON THIS ONE?>


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 19 2010, 04:20 PM~17238161
> *DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF THE MURALS ON THIS ONE?>
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM ALL BIKES IN YOUR CLUB ARE BAD ASS GIL. THAT BLUE ONE IS ONE OF MY NEW FAVORITE BIKES.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 19 2010, 07:56 AM~17235062
> *streetlow Fresno show
> 
> TOPDOGS B.C
> ...


  clean !


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> Galavan show 2010, special invite to this show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THIS FOR MY TOP DOGS HOMIES... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 22 2010, 01:18 PM~17271988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



da looks sick homie u got skills


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SICK............... :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR......! :biggrin:  :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

AND A COUPLE MORE....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2010, 10:08 PM~17255198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks for the bad ass pics John. cant wait to see how the cars come out


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

WAT UP GIL BIKE N CLUB LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE R A COPLE OF TOP DOG C.C RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BULLETS MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GILLY'S CUTTY :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

:biggrin: thanks john pics came out bad ass!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice line up cant wait to have ur bikes at the socios show


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

has anybody talk to Gil???


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

yup yesterday.....!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

mr.599 have u add anything new to your bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup gilli


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats top secret i already asked him


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 29 2010, 05:49 PM~17344887
> *thats top secret i already asked him
> *


lol cool


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 29 2010, 04:48 PM~17344876
> *mr.599 have u add anything new to your bike
> *




na homie im working on my cars. taking a break on the bikes


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17347584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

TTT !!! whats up homies! heard u guys did good at the LG show! congrats! see u homies soon!


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

top dogs to da top looking good as aways GIL!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

CAN YOU GUY'S TELL YOUR HOMIE GILL TO CALL MIKE LOPEZ I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR MY PART'S FOR THREE WEEK'S :rant:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.GM84_@May 21 2010, 10:25 PM~17567924
> *CAN YOU GUY'S TELL YOUR HOMIE GILL TO CALL MIKE LOPEZ I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR MY PART'S FOR THREE WEEK'S  :rant:
> *


its been ship out,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

had a great time out there :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jun 7 2010, 06:49 PM~17721096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jun 7 2010, 06:49 PM~17721096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jun 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17721215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

you guys looking good


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 8 2010, 08:54 AM~17726504
> *you guys looking good
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 8 2010, 08:54 AM~17726504
> *you guys looking good
> *


thanks homie, you guys too were looking good out there.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

some nice bikes congrats


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on the wins!!! your bikes looking good as usual :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jun 7 2010, 06:49 PM~17721096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


top dog pimp :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jun 8 2010, 07:19 PM~17732033
> *thanks homie, you guys too were looking good out there.
> *


GRACIAS BULLET


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Fresno :wave:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

post pics homies :biggrin:


----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 4 2009, 01:36 PM~15264992
> *lil Flirt a.k.a Flirtatious
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i love dat bike :happysad: (no ****)


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"DOGGY STYLE"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

just some detail shots......


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no matter how many time you post pic i never get tired of looking at TOPDOGG'S BIKES 
they are some ove the best looking bike out very clean and tastefuly done 
keep it up TOPDOGGS cant wait to see whats next


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* MY TOP DOGS BRO !*


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP........FOR THESE HOMIE'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats on your guys wins at the show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOP DOG BIKES FROM A CAR SHOW IN FRESNO SATURDAY...... :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WAS SUP BULLET N GILL,AY LOS MIRAMOS EN VEGAS :nicoderm:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

ay my homie, wants to know if you guys are still selling the Riddler bike??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Aug 2 2010, 12:16 PM~18207293
> *"DOGGY STYLE"
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT UP MY DAWG !*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up homies long time no talk! been on the street trying to get the car club going. see you guys in Vegas


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## popejoy2010 (Jun 4, 2010)

Is there any hope of getting TopDogs to show in merced ?? I have not seen any bikes like yours here in merced, We need TopDogs to show us what its all about.. Please let me know if its possible, The biker church would be grateful for the chance to have your bikes at our show....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

HERE SOMEPICS FROM THE MALAGA SHOW YESTERDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SUP GILLI HOWS IT GOING HOMIE


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 12 2010, 03:47 PM~18548732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 12 2010, 03:41 PM~18548706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE CLOSE UP SHOTS :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SHOW MY TOP DOGGS SOME LOVE !




_CLICK ON THE PICTURE !_


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Sep 12 2010, 03:32 PM~18548661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Gil , was cool talking to you and your brother at Vegas


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 15 2010, 05:53 AM~18818033
> *Sup Gil , was cool talking to you and your brother at Vegas
> *



whats up serg it was seeing you too homie.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats on the wins TOP DOGS and thx for letting me borrow the chair


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congratulations to all the Top Dogs this year showing strong in Vegas and I'll see you guys on tour next year :wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks tony. congrats on all ur wins lunch money was looking bad ass




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2010, 07:58 AM~18818698
> *Congratulations to all the Top Dogs this year showing strong in Vegas and I'll see you guys on tour next year :wave:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 15 2010, 08:17 PM~18819264
> *thanks tony. congrats on all ur wins lunch money was looking bad ass
> *


Thanks bro and it wasn't an easy win either. Resident Evil is a hard trike to compete against. I couldn't have pulled it off without SA Rollerz, Hot$tuff, Hernan, and Mike Lindville so massive props out to them.

All the Top Dog bikes were lookin good out there. We'll see you guys at shows next year to do it all again in 2011


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 15 2010, 10:17 AM~18819264
> *thanks tony. congrats on all ur wins lunch money was looking bad ass
> *


x2 looking good tony....


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHATS UPPERS TO ALL MY TOP DOGGYS :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP BULLET GILLY SEE THE HOMIES TOMORROW....  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18821633
> *WHATS UPPERS TO ALL MY TOP DOGGYS  :biggrin:
> *



whats up baller you pick up a new ride?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup bros cant wait to we all kick it again


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Oct 15 2010, 03:44 PM~18821979
> *WHAT UP BULLET GILLY SEE THE HOMIES TOMORROW....   :biggrin:
> *




o yeah see you tomorow doggy. from super shows to local shows you know how we do it


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bullet one+Oct 13 2010, 11:52 PM~18807178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these 2 bikes are str8 up beautiful!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2010, 06:23 PM~18823018
> *these 2 bikes are str8 up beautiful!!
> *



thanks homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 15 2010, 03:52 PM~18822025
> *sup bros cant wait to we all kick it again
> *



whats up mikey. when you coming down to Fresno


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 15 2010, 10:18 PM~18824367
> *thanks homie
> *


There all right..I f ur in to nice bike with chrome engraving candy paint plush upholstry badd ass murals...other than that there all right....lol


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

my boy getting his shine on before da show....


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Topdogs!!!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Oct 16 2010, 11:16 PM~18831182
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 18 2010, 07:48 PM~18846234
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHATS UP FELLAS :biggrin: :0


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 18 2010, 07:50 PM~18846271
> *
> *


WHATS UP BULLET WHO'S THAT IN THE BACKGROUND LOKS LIKE A NEW TOP DOG C.C. MEMBER.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 4 2010, 03:51 PM~18986635
> *WHATS UP BULLET WHO'S THAT IN THE BACKGROUND LOKS LIKE A NEW TOP DOG C.C. MEMBER.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol it is, what's up homie...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 4 2010, 02:51 PM~18986635
> *WHATS UP BULLET WHO'S THAT IN THE BACKGROUND LOKS LIKE A NEW TOP DOG C.C. MEMBER.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 my nikka


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homie looking for the lil popeye tricycle is he from up north


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What's up Gilly? Dam you beat me... I was going to do the same thing with the bat & bat holder. D-Twist got down!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Whats up homie. Hows the bike coming out? Havent seen u in a while




> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 11 2010, 09:34 AM~19042477
> *What's up Gilly? Dam you beat me... I was going to do the same thing with the bat & bat holder. D-Twist got down!!!!!
> *


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 11 2010, 12:08 PM~19043148
> *Whats up homie. Hows the bike coming out? Havent seen u in a while
> *


Yeah I know.I have been M.I.A. I have been having health problems this year... But I'm getting better. I'll be back out next year... I have add on to the bike & more to come. I have had some parts made by D-Twist & myself.. I see you year homie... Mike.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Hope all is well. Yea ill be out there next year




> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Nov 11 2010, 11:36 AM~19043339
> *Yeah I  know.I have been M.I.A. I have been having health problems this year... But I'm getting better. I'll be back out next year... I have add on to the bike & more to come. I have had some parts made by D-Twist & myself.. I see you year homie... Mike.
> *


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 11 2010, 12:54 PM~19043468
> *Hope all  is well. Yea ill be out there next year
> *


Same to you too Gilly........next year bro


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 4 2010, 03:51 PM~18986635
> *WHATS UP BULLET WHO'S THAT IN THE BACKGROUND LOKS LIKE A NEW TOP DOG C.C. MEMBER.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Just another fatman with a camera.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 11 2010, 10:10 PM~19047929
> *Just another fatman with a camera.
> *


 Haha..yup..what up ritchie how u been homeboy....


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Lets go nite fishing tonite :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Nov 12 2010, 09:46 AM~19051563
> *Haha..yup..what up ritchie how u been homeboy....
> *


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...TOP DOGS...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOP DOGS NEWEST BIKE...WILL BE REDONE FOR NEXT SHOW SEASON.... :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What up my DOGS...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..WHAT UP WHAT UP...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you there :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 5 2010, 11:44 PM~19250363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 5 2010, 11:44 PM~19250363
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my nephews trike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2010, 10:38 PM~19311840
> *my nephews trike
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2010, 09:38 PM~19311840
> *my nephews trike
> 
> 
> ...



ta chingona


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOP DOGS LINE UP THIS WEEKEND TOY DRIVE BIKE SHOW...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Wassup Dogs :wave:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

THE SPROCKETS MAGAZINE CALENDAR IS READY HERES THE LINK TO BUY! FOR ORDERS OF 25 OR MORE SEND ME A EMAIL TO [email protected]

heres the link: http://www.magcloud.com/browse/Magazine/133662 [/b][/size]


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Merry x-mas from mini impressions bc


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FELIZ NAVIDADE TO THE HOMIES DE TOPDOGS :yes: :h5:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Merry xmas topdogs


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

merry christmas to the top dogs.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Merry Christmas have a good one


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thanks for all the good wishes hope everyone had a great christmas


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY TOP DOG NIKKAS!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Merry Christmas Top Dogs


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS DOG'S


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy new years TOP DOGS.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

throw backs :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Whats up GILLY nice pics...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WAZZ UP LOWMAMA...WELCOME TO LAYITLOW...TOPDOGS.....U KNOW....NICE PICS...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LowMama_@Jan 23 2011, 11:22 PM~19679316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hi jenn welcome to L.I.L


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

rest in peace Ruben " KID" Castro gone but never forgotten love you my dog! TOPDOGS till the casket drops


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2011, 12:00 AM~19947427
> *rest in peace Ruben " KID" Castro gone but never forgotten love you my dog! TOPDOGS till the casket drops
> 
> 
> ...


 RIP


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 23 2011, 11:22 PM~19947527
> *RIP
> *



gracias homie


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2011, 12:23 AM~19947530
> *gracias homie
> *


Anything u guys need homie ya saves just let me know


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ride in peace my dog Kid Castro


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 24 2011, 12:00 AM~19947427
> *rest in peace Ruben " KID" Castro gone but never forgotten love you my dog! TOPDOGS till the casket drops
> 
> 
> ...


rip my dog...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 23 2011, 11:00 PM~19947427
> *rest in peace Ruben " KID" Castro gone but never forgotten love you my dog! TOPDOGS till the casket drops
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P :angel:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP BULLET....NICE PIC....


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 7 2011, 03:17 AM~20033194
> *WHAT UP BULLET....NICE PIC....
> *


whats up doggy you lik.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Had a blast last night chilin you you guys at Gilly's Wedding.


----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 20 2011, 03:30 PM~20135944
> *Had a blast last night chilin you you guys at Gilly's Wedding.
> *



thank you richie you did a great job and were a big help!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

we would love to see them at the socios show


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 20 2011, 03:30 PM~20135944
> *Had a blast last night chilin you you guys at Gilly's Wedding.
> *


whats up richie was koo kickin it with you too homie.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 21 2011, 04:21 PM~20144535
> *we would love to see them at the socios show
> *


we might b makeing that trip this year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 21 2011, 04:24 PM~20144554
> *we might b makeing that trip this year
> *


 :cheesy:  we also have best of show for bikes

Categories for bikes 
16in Bike Street Custom
16in Bike Mild Custom
16in Bike Full Custom
20in Bike Street Custom
20in Bike Mild Custom
20in Bike Full Custom
12in Special Interest Bikes
26in Special Interest Bikes
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
best of show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 21 2011, 04:24 PM~20144554
> *we might b makeing that trip this year
> *


 Was up bullet...ROADRUNNERS DOWN TO GO...


----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 6 2011, 08:20 PM~20030909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 3 2011, 12:45 PM~20248483
> *nice bike
> *


thank's homie my son love's showing his bike, he love cruzin n shows he,s just lik his daddy :biggrin:


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

Just wanted to let you guys know that there will be a car show on the 16th of April in Kerman. Nice little town only about 25 miles west of Fresno. Nice drive through the country. Person in charge of the event has never had any bicycles in the show, but told me that he would love to see some show bikes this year. Here is the info from flyer:

This is a free family event sponsored by the community churches in the area. No alcohol allowed on grounds. Registration is Free the day of the event. A free lunch is provided. We average 2,000-2,500 visitors at Easter in the Park every year. The event will be held at Kerchoff Park, 3rd & G St., in Kerman, California from 10 a.m. until 2 p.m. on saturday, April 16, 2011. 

Hope to see some nice bikes there.


----------



## LowMama (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Apr 5 2011, 08:24 PM~20269424
> *Just wanted to let you guys know that there will be a car show on the 16th of April in Kerman. Nice little town only about 25 miles west of Fresno.  Nice drive through the country.  Person in charge of the event has never had any bicycles in the show, but told me that he would love to see some show bikes this year.  Here is the info from flyer:
> 
> This is a free family event sponsored by the community churches in the area. No alcohol allowed on grounds. Registration is Free the day of the event. A free lunch is provided. We average 2,000-2,500 visitors at Easter in the Park every year. The event will be held at Kerchoff Park, 3rd & G St., in Kerman, California from 10 a.m. until 2 p.m. on saturday, April 16, 2011.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

have lowrider bike classes too hope u guys can make it


----------



## cruisinfornia (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisinfornia_@Apr 5 2011, 08:24 PM~20269424
> *Just wanted to let you guys know that there will be a car show on the 16th of April in Kerman. Nice little town only about 25 miles west of Fresno.  Nice drive through the country.  Person in charge of the event has never had any bicycles in the show, but told me that he would love to see some show bikes this year.  Here is the info from flyer:
> 
> This is a free family event sponsored by the community churches in the area. No alcohol allowed on grounds. Registration is Free the day of the event. A free lunch is provided. We average 2,000-2,500 visitors at Easter in the Park every year. The event will be held at Kerchoff Park, 3rd & G St., in Kerman, California from 10 a.m. until 2 p.m. on saturday, April 16, 2011.
> ...


Show is tomorrow. Gates close at 10am. Hope to see some nice rides there.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

took my sons bike "roadrunner " to luxurious car show in Modesto took 2nd overal and peoples choice...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Congrats on the winns. Well deserved  v


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 16 2011, 07:54 PM~20354884
> *Congrats on the winns. Well deserved  v
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 16 2011, 06:34 PM~20354382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 16 2011, 06:31 PM~20354373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 16 2011, 10:51 PM~20356116
> *congrats homie
> *


Thanks jesse.. I thought u were going...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Another project this ones for my daughter


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Her favorite color...more updates next week more being. Done to it..hope u like I know my daughters happy with it...a big thank you to my homie and club member Anthony for hooking it up...much love big dog..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Got this one in works also....full custom


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I have has this bmx frame since 1993 ever since I seen the riddler still don't know if I'm gonna build it I really want to tho just to be different...what u think


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Candy green with gold flake...!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 20 2011, 07:57 PM~20384314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 15 2011, 05:17 PM~20558450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

best display best chrome


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

best of show phoenix 2011


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 15 2011, 09:26 PM~20559734
> *best of show phoenix 2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 15 2011, 04:21 PM~20558472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lil dog got big pimp game congrats on the win


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 15 2011, 10:26 PM~20559734
> *best of show phoenix 2011
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bullet one+May 15 2011, 06:17 PM~20558805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats TOP DOGS


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 15 2011, 06:32 PM~20558892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON UR WINS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 15 2011, 08:26 PM~20559734
> *best of show phoenix 2011
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homies!! Looks like TOPDOGS cleaned house :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks homies


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to Top Dogs for their wins and thanks to Oneofakind for the bad ass pics you have of my bikes over the years. Don't forget to do one for Wicked Ride and I'll get it from you at the L.A. show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wuz gud TOPGOGS?? Hope all is well come check out event if you guys can and support the kids :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"Lil Maldito" 1st place 2 wheel custom Carnales undies show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"Doggystyle" 1st place 2wheel street Carnales undies show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

see u guys sunday


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"Roadrunner" 3rd place 2 wheel custom Carnales Unidos show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"Ants Trike" 3rd place 3wheel custom Carnales Unidos show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"Green Goblin"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"The line up....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

had another great weekend with the Topdogs family


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

VERY GOOD SHOW TO GO TO. IVE BEEN SUPPORTING THIS SHOW TWO YEARS STRAIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Damn it's been a cool minute...!....back to the TOP...!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

How many bikes you guys taking to the show on the 10th in Malaga ?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Whats crackin TopDogs, looking good as always:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> How many bikes you guys taking to the show on the 10th in Malaga ?


 NONE....!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> NONE....!


 I was going to take my pedal car but ill just leave it at home.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

What's up guys?? Just thought I would swing by and say hi Are you guys going to Vegas? If so I'll see you there


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT LOVE THE TOPDOGS BIKES:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

wet-n-wild said:


> What's up guys?? Just thought I would swing by and say hi Are you guys going to Vegas? If so I'll see you there


 Yes we will be there takin 3 bikes...!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Rez made show


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

bullet one said:


>


 Bos tite congrats


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Yes we will be there takin 3 bikes...!


 Cool, see you guys there


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

bullet one said:


>


 Looking good


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

congrats on 3rd place best of show!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> congrats on 3rd place best of show!!!!


 X2, bike looks really nice


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Deamm!! Looks like the lil homie cleans house everywhere he goes!! Congrats on the wins homies!! Topdogs standing strong!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks homies


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats TD's bikes looked real good


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

It was good seeing you Bullet... Hope you had a save trip home...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

How did doggy style do


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> How did doggy style do


 1st place. 16' street...!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Street low show in Fresno today


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Doggie style 1st street And


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

my nikkas


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats on ur wins top dogs!! Definitly a club with the cleanest bikes.. u guys pay a lot of attention to detail and u guys have proved it in vegas and all the shows u homies go to!! Congrats!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Congrats on ur wins top dogs!! Definitly a club with the cleanest bikes.. u guys pay a lot of attention to detail and u guys have proved it in vegas and all the shows u homies go to!! Congrats!


 Thanks Carlos we appreciate the kind words..we prefer quality over quantity..plus we just trying to keep up with you...!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> Thanks Carlos we appreciate the kind words..we prefer quality over quantity..plus we just trying to keep up with you...!


 Bro u guys are way past me!!! Lol .. lil maldito proved it this year in vegas!! He rep cali and made a good point out there!! That theres no need of two tone plating to place big! Just need some clean chrome and thats it! Thats whats up!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

POISON 831 said:


> Bro u guys are way past me!!! Lol .. lil maldito proved it this year in vegas!! He rep cali and made a good point out there!! That theres no need of two tone plating to place big! Just need some clean chrome and thats it! Thats whats up!


 Whats up t.d fam big thanks for still showin d.s while im on vacation


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Whats up t.d fam big thanks for still showin d.s while im on vacation


 Was up my dog we tryin to hold it down till your vacation over...stay up big dog..TopDogs...One Town..One Club..One Love...!


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


Wow... that bike is inspiring it looks so damn nice. Top quality work man.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Whats up t.d fam big thanks for still showin d.s while im on vacation


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


 Whats up t.d family


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Whats up t.d family


\



:wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Whats up t.d family


 What up Big G.....!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TDTTT...!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

What's up Gill,Bullet,John?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> What's up Gill,Bullet,John?


Was up Mike how's it going ..!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Working on new ideas for my car & my son's bike. I'll be getting my son's new pedals & seat this week. Let's just say different...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


 whats up homies just wanted to send my love from cdc lol


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> whats up homies just wanted to send my love from cdc lol


Gil whats up man? Long time.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

fatdaddylv said:


> Gil whats up man? Long time.


 whats up ray? Hows the two wheel life? As for me just chillin


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT... Gettin ready for 2012 TOPDOGS comin hard for the new year...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TTT... Gettin ready for 2012 TOPDOGS comin hard for the new year...


watch out for Doggy style 2014 lol


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 TOPDOGS C.C :thumbsup: NICE BIKES


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"OG STATUS"


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> "OG STATUS"


is that the trike you guys took to vegas looks good


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> is that the trike you guys took to vegas looks good


Yup sure is..upgrades being done for this year almost done,.!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> "OG STATUS"


This trike looks really nice. I like it. Good job.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> This trike looks really nice. I like it. Good job.


Thanks homie we Gunna try and take it to streetlow salinas show with 2 other bikes...fingers crossed...!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lots of upgrades for this season


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Oooo snap!!! New display??


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

The color of my daughters 16' street pixie "Material Girl"....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking good john


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

That color look good


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MAD PROPS TO THE FAMILIA DE TOPDOGS C.C AND B.C,WHAT UP GILL N BULLET:wave:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

daomen said:


> MAD PROPS TO THE FAMILIA DE TOPDOGS C.C AND B.C,WHAT UP GILL N BULLET:wave:


whats up homie. hows it going?


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


Everything is coming together real nice for you lil girls bike, can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

oneofakind said:


>


 *very nice*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If your anywhere near Az please bring out your Bomba's and Impala's to this show....










You might make the latest issue of American Bombs, Lowlife and Impalas Magazines! 
Just added!
Lowrider Bikes, Most Members and Farthest Distant Car Club Awards! :yes:
_


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ttt for my Topdog family


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

daomen said:


> MAD PROPS TO THE FAMILIA DE TOPDOGS C.C AND B.C,WHAT UP GILL N BULLET:wave:


What's up homie


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA'S,TOPDOG'S GONA BE AT MESA?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

yeah my bro and some of the homies will be there


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COOL,SEE YOU ALL THIER:nicoderm:....TEAM CALI GONA REPP:yes:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

OG's 26' chameleon beach cruiser..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wat up TOP DOGS.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrat to Bullet & your son for coming out in LRM.. Looking good..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

78mc said:


> Congrat to Bullet & your son for coming out in LRM.. Looking good..


:wow:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

78mc said:


> Congrat to Bullet & your son for coming out in LRM.. Looking good..


Thanks homie!


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Where's the pics


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Special Invite to the Topdogs Bike Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

OG'S chamillion daily cruiser...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

bullet one said:


>


lil david repping


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

bullet one said:


>


ttt


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats i saw da lowrider issues wit ur bike in there tt for the TOP DOGS BC


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Ciscos63ht said:


> ttt


whats up cisco


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> whats up cisco


Waz uper my dog


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Ciscos63ht said:


> Waz uper my dog


just chillin about time you got on lol


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> just chillin about time you got on lol


 yeah its been a min lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ciscos63ht said:


> yeah its been a min lol


What's up boy!


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

bullet one said:


> What's up boy!


Just chillin and you


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ciscos63ht said:


> Just chillin and you


Trying to get car done for the big 2012 season!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

just came in da mail today!


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Trying to get car done for the big 2012 season!


Thats cool me to . Did you put the 520s on yet


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

bullet one said:


> just came in da mail today!


 congrats homie looks really good 

TTT


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Ciscos63ht said:


> congrats homie looks really good
> 
> TTT


Thanks homie!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

thats clean bala! whats up cisco


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

bullet one said:


> just came in da mail today!


Congrats on the feature!!! Just wondering did you have to order the plaque or they give it to you!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

RUBIO1987 said:


> Congrats on the feature!!! Just wondering did you have to order the plaque or they give it to you!!!


Have to order it homie!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

bullet one said:


> Have to order it homie!


how much they run?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..for my TopDogs Familia...!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

"Topdogs"


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

one city one love one club till the casket drops


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"Purple Reina" home from the striper now time to put her back together..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> "Purple Reina" home from the striper now time to put her back together..


very nice. coming out really nice.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> very nice. coming out really nice.


Thanks brotha my daughters pretty excited to show it on the 30th her first show..!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> "Purple Reina" home from the striper now time to put her back together..


oh shit I forgot I had a pixies frame in the closet lol that looks sweat bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bullet one said:


> just came in da mail today!


thats tight congrats


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> "Purple Reina" home from the striper now time to put her back together..


Thats nice, props! I like that color.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> "Purple Reina" home from the striper now time to put her back together..


Thats nice John!!!! I want to see it done...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> Thats nice John!!!! I want to see it done...


Thanks Mike,waiting on the chromer he was supposed To be done last Friday hopefully today or tomorrow I get all the parts back ..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Thanks Mike,waiting on the chromer he was supposed To be done last Friday hopefully today or tomorrow I get all the parts back ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

78mc said:


> Thats nice John!!!! I want to see it done...


What's up homie


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> "Purple Reina" home from the striper now time to put her back together..


Nice!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Was up Bullet...!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

bullet one said:


> What's up homie


What's up Bullet!! Is there any shows coming up in your hood? I need to get up there for a show & to visit some family that I haven't saw in almost 20 years..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

just wanna wish my Topdogs a good season this year! And that im proud of all the progress going on!


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> just wanna wish my Topdogs a good season this year! And that im proud of all the progress going on!


Waz up mr.559 what's good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Ciscos63ht said:


> Waz up mr.559 what's good


whats up cisco


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

allout said:


> Ttmft


whats up mario


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> whats up mario


Shit just posted up like a thumb tac was good with u dog.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

any new pics john?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> any new pics john?


..of what..?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

you know lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Well finally got all the parts back from the chrome shop and put my daughters bike "Purple Reina" together and had it ready for her when she got off the bus from school here it is the newest ride in the TOPDOG lineup....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's my little girl the reason I built it she loves it..Man the things we do for our kids ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Here's my little girl the reason I built it she loves it..Man the things we do for our kids ...


Badass homie!! I can't wait to get started on my babys stroller and her lil tiger.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice bike pimp


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

...was up Mario.....


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> ...was up Mario.....


Shit just chilin dog. The bike is looking really good


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> Well finally got all the parts back from the chrome shop and put my daughters bike "Purple Reina" together and had it ready for her when she got off the bus from school here it is the newest ride in the TOPDOG lineup....


looking really good ttt.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Ciscos63ht said:


> looking really good ttt.


What up Cisco were you hiding homie...lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats good my dogs


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Well finally got all the parts back from the chrome shop and put my daughters bike "Purple Reina" together and had it ready for her when she got off the bus from school here it is the newest ride in the TOPDOG lineup....


Dope..like the purple


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JohnDoe112 said:


> Dope..like the purple


Thanks homie still not done redoing a few things...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

whe you get the air kit


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> whe you get the air kit


I put it together myself cost me like. $160 for the whole kit and yes it works.. when I get parts back on bike will post video of my daughter hopping it....


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oneofakind -how could i get a hold of henrys customs gor a seat bro


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> Thanks homie still not done redoing a few things...


No problem homie..the road runners is dope too just saw it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JohnDoe112 said:


> No problem homie..the road runners is dope too just saw it


I started another show bike should be finished end this year or early next year see how it goes.....


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> I started another show bike should be finished end this year or early next year see how it goes.....


That's cool.! I hope mine will be done this year :uh: lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wuts up TopDogs!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

bigshod said:


> Wuts up TopDogs!!


What up bigshod....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

For sale 120.00


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

SWAGON63 said:


> For sale 120.00


pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...TOPDOGS..!


----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

Was good big dogs


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What up Homies I need your Help. I am in the runnings for the Best Barber Shop in Sacramento but I need your Vote. Log on to KCRA A LIST.com click on Beauty then Barber then Knock Out Barber Shop. This will be greatly appreciated  So the more votes the better but you can only vote once with your email. Thanks Gabriel Mijares​


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TopDogs....TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS Bike Club...Quality over Quantity...Take Pride in your Ride...!
1 Town 1 Club 1 Love.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...we ready to show this weekend...!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TTT...we ready to show this weekend...!


have fun my dog


----------



## ernesto84 (May 1, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> Gracias homie, means a lot coming from you


Hey does anyone know gordo from rtl.I think he still in topdogs car club.if u see him can u give him my number.9515440963.last time I seen him was a few years ago.gracias.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TTT for my Topdogs! Hope you guys have a good season! see you guys soon!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

QUALITY over QUANTITY...!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> QUALITY over QUANTITY....


U mean reina bro?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

casper805 said:


> U mean reina bro?


Lol...yeah just typing to fast....


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Lol...yeah just typing to fast....


:facepalm:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> QUALITY over QUANTITY....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree quality or quantity... Some really nice bikes!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

watch out for ds2 2014 lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> watch out for ds2 2014 lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

well i have the pleasure of helping out with another Topdog bike coming soon! Shoot outs to my boy justdeez for taking on the cad designs! And ill be contacting the rest of the crew for some help with it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up John


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

W AS UP RITCHIE YOU GOING TO ANY SHOWS THUS WEEKEND..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

No going to Disneyland. Witch one are you going to ?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

about a year and some change to the house! see my topdogs soon! 1 love 1 city 1 club!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> about a year and some change to the house! see my topdogs soon! 1 love 1 city 1 club!


Soon homie soon...TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

congrats to o.g taking fist place trike at the invasion show!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ttt for my dogs


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

firme rides homies!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TO WERE WE BELONG THE TOP.....!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WE COMING TO A SHOW NERE YOU....!!!!


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Have'nt talked to you guys in a minute. hope all is well. i see the club is going strong with some nice bikes. uffin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB...GOING STRONG ALL DAY LONG...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BACK TO WERE WE BELONG TO THE TOP....!!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mastaslash (Aug 7, 2012)

Who made the bat and holder for this bike?? that bat is the DOPEST thing I've ever seen!! I want one. can anyone tell me who made it?? and if I can get one made??? thanks,and this is also one of the dopest lowrider bikes ever!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

mastaslash said:


> Who made the bat and holder for this bike?? that bat is the DOPEST thing I've ever seen!! I want one. can anyone tell me who made it?? and if I can get one made??? thanks,and this is also one of the dopest lowrider bikes ever!


The bat was made by d twist from Canada the bike was built by my homie Mr.559...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats cracking fam!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> whats cracking fam!


What up were you been...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up john you the new mvp for the club. keep up the good work


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> whats up john you the new mvp for the club. keep up the good work


Thanks G just tryin to do my part..tryin to hold it down..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You guys rolling to woodland


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> You guys rolling to woodland


MAYBE..MAYBE NOT...!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u guys better go lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> MAYBE..MAYBE NOT...!!!


Great looks like ill see you there lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

MR.559 said:


>


good times


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

MR.559 said:


> good times


Miss that shit!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WE GETTIN READY VEGAS BABY.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THIS IS HOW DO IT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> THIS IS HOW DO IT...


Hey bro u put the green goblin parts on ur pixie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Hey bro u put the green goblin parts on ur pixie


Yup I bought them the Green Goblin RETIRED...!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whats up fam! 10 months to go


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice wen u gonna post a pic wit hur new parts


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Nice wen u gonna post a pic wit hur new parts


When get new seat back and some other parts from chromed..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

good luck to my topdogs in vegas hiting it hard for the fifth yr in a row


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST PRE-REGED 7 BIKES...TOPDOGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE IN VEGAS...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GETTIN HER READY FOR VEGAS..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN HER READY FOR VEGAS..


looking good bro, cant wait to see it in Vegas!


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN HER READY FOR VEGAS..


Looking real nice bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> looking good bro, cant wait to see it in Vegas!


THANKS ROLO SHE'S GETTIN THERE..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> THANKS ROLO SHE'S GETTIN THERE..


are you going to have her ready for Woodland?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> are you going to have her ready for Woodland?


NO JUST VEGAS..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> NO JUST VEGAS..


right on bro


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

oneofakind said:


> GETTIN HER READY FOR VEGAS..


I NEED SOME TRANING WHELLS LIKE THOSE ONES :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> I NEED SOME TRANING WHELLS LIKE THOSE ONES :thumbsup:


what you guys got up your sleeves?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

All ready for Vegas...


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> All ready for Vegas...


Looking good bro....and thanks for the cylinder... :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dee_5o5 said:


> Looking good bro....and thanks for the cylinder... :thumbsup:


Thanks bro you anytime just let me know


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> All ready for Vegas...


Wow looks sick bro. You are making it really hard for
My son to keep up.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

2012 Rez made show


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

My lil man up there with all da heavy hitters.....best of show 2012 rez made show


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lil bullet putting it down shaaa!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

bullet one said:


> My lil man up there with all da heavy hitters.....best of show 2012 rez made show


Congrats on the win.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> what you guys got up your sleeves?


DOING A LIL TIGER FOR MY SON


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bullet one said:


> 2012 Rez made show


congrats on the win bike looks good


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oneofajind nice bike n bullet one congrats


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> DOING A LIL TIGER FOR MY SON


guess we gotta wait and see huh?


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

bullet one said:


> My lil man up there with all da heavy hitters.....best of show 2012 rez made show


Congrats looking really good ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

congrats Bullet and lil Bullet. well deserved!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

good luck to my Topdogs out in woodland todays


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking hard in Woodland Congrats on the wins


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the win


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lil bullet holding it down


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> lil bullet holding it down


Hey I went and placed to...lol..what up big G...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Hey I went and placed to...lol..what up big G...


i meant for bos and congrats on your wins to my dog! you guys are doing a good job! ill be out soon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats TOP DOGS on your wins at Woodland :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to all the top dogs on the wins.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats to all the homies in topdogs 
TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


>


that stripping set it off! good job


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> that stripping set it off! good job


THANKS BIG "G" GUNNA AD A FEW SMALL THINGS FOR VEGAS...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NEXT STOP VEGAS...
LIL MALDITO
DOGGYSTYLE
PURPLE REINA
ROADRUNNER
OG STATUS
WILL BE THERE ALSO TAKING
GOTHAMS FINEST
COLORS OF SUCCESS..


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> NEXT STOP VEGAS...
> LIL MALDITO
> DOGGYSTYLE
> PURPLE REINA
> ...


real nice line up bro. see you out there john, what day you setting up?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> real nice line up bro. see you out there john, what day you setting up?


I think Saturday...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> NEXT STOP VEGAS...
> LIL MALDITO
> DOGGYSTYLE
> PURPLE REINA
> ...


clean line up


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> I think Saturday...


i might set up saturday also. will see how tired i am when i get there from my drive, i should be in vegas on friday.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT....!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

so ruff so tuff! Topdogs baby!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

16 months down 9 to go!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> 16 months down 9 to go!


Damn right!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

VEGAS IS ALMOST HERE TOPDOGS ARE READY!!!...


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS READY FOR VEGAS...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

What time yall headin out


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> What time yall headin out


FRIDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> FRIDAY AFTERNOON


Have a safe and blessed trip! Make sure those batteries are charged!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh ok I think we are aimin to hit the road mid day tomorrow


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Lock n loaded TOPDOGS


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ttt for my topdogs repping in vegas!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOGS!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

home of the lowrider bike of the year 2012 Topdogs Fresno Ca.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

congratulations to top dogs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MR.559 said:


> home of the lowrider bike of the year 2012 Topdogs Fresno Ca.


Congrats homies on winning BOTY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats on the boty


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats sick ass bikes frm top dogs


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats to lil Bullet!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

las vegas super show 2012
Lil maldito bike of the year

Doggy style 1st 16" street

O.g style 2nd street trike


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats top dogs 2012 lowrider bicycle of the year.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats on all ur wins and bike of the year Repping Fresno


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> las vegas super show 2012
> Lil maldito bike of the year
> 
> Doggy style 1st 16" street
> ...




Fukkn bad ass! Congrats to all my dogs!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrtassssssssssssssss :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats homies well deserved.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

well my dogs looks like there blocking our cell phone usage so not sure how much phone time i have left so ill see you guys in 9 months. keep riding till the pedals scrape off lol much love and respect Big Gilly Topdogs


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> well my dogs looks like there blocking our cell phone usage so not sure how much phone time i have left so ill see you guys in 9 months. keep riding till the pedals scrape off lol much love and respect Big Gilly Topdogs


take care brotha


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> well my dogs looks like there blocking our cell phone usage so not sure how much phone time i have left so ill see you guys in 9 months. keep riding till the pedals scrape off lol much love and respect Big Gilly Topdogs


Damn boi that sucks stay up we be here when you get out...TOPDOGS...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ALL LOADED UP READY FOR THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE SHOW TOMORROW...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

IMPALAS CAR SHOW FRESNO...
LIL MALDITO..1ST 16' FULL..BEST OF SHOW
THE FLIRT..1ST 20' STREET
ROADRUNNER..1ST 20' MILD
ANTS TRIKE..1ST MILD TRIKE
OG STATUS..2ND MILD TRIKE
PURPLE RIENA..2ND 16' STREET
TO HOT TO HANDLE...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how many bikes there


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> how many bikes there


30+


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> IMPALAS CAR SHOW FRESNO...
> LIL MALDITO..1ST 16' FULL..BEST OF SHOW
> THE FLIRT..1ST 20' STREET
> ROADRUNNER..1ST 20' MILD
> ...


Congrats Dogs!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques IE 2nd annual bike and pedal show.. 2012 show over 140 entry's 2013 gonna be bigger we hope lots of competition .. Hope u all can make it march 31st 2013 Moreno Valley ca


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> IMPALAS CAR SHOW FRESNO...
> LIL MALDITO..1ST 16' FULL..BEST OF SHOW
> THE FLIRT..1ST 20' STREET
> ROADRUNNER..1ST 20' MILD
> ...


 who took 1st 16" street


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Size matters


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

dave_st23 said:


> Size matters


Is that what she told you David?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE FRESNO SHOW..
LIL MALDITO 1ST PLACW 16'FULL & BEST OF SHOW


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE FLIRT..1ST PLACE 20' STREET...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ROADRUNNER..1ST PLACE 20' MILD..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PURPLE REINA...2ND PLACE 16'STREET


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL ANTS TRIKE..1ST PLACE MILD TRIKE...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

OG STATUS 2ND PLACE MILD TRIKE


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TO HOT TO HANDLE...


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

What about jesses bike or is he a prospect still


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

dave_st23 said:


> What about jesses bike or is he a prospect still


HE HASN'T GONE TO ANY MEETINGS SO HE'S NEITHER...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Congrats homies on the vegas wins. Didnt know that lil bullet took bike of the year, congrats lil homie.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...ONE TOWN ONE CLUB ONE LOVE...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Whats up my topdogs? line up looks good glad to see most of the club out there


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

So ruff so tuff


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..FOR MI FAMILIA...!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Loved ones


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oneofakind said:


> IMPALAS CAR SHOW FRESNO...
> LIL MALDITO..1ST 16' FULL..BEST OF SHOW
> THE FLIRT..1ST 20' STREET
> ROADRUNNER..1ST 20' MILD
> ...


looking good guys


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

STR8_CLOWN'N said:


> looking good guys


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving my dogs


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...2013 GUNNA BE ANOTHER GREAT YEAR...!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TTT...


 fuck c.d.c! see my dogs in 7 months


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol that's what's up my dog


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

My dogs had a good year ttt


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..2013...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pics big dog!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TOPDOGS


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

IT'S ALMOST SHOWTIME.....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=611046&stc=1&d=1361597568


----------



## liljoker (Aug 2, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=611046&stc=1&d=1361597568


Hey whats up w/ you bro give me a call or pm sent


----------



## most-hated-64 (Aug 31, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


NICE BIKES !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT for the homies.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOT THIS LITTLE 16' HEDSTROM FOR FREE THE OTHER DAY SOLID COMPLETE BIKE...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOT ME ANOTHER PIXIE TODAY...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PICKED THIS UP TODAY...$30..GOTTA LOVE CRAIGSLIST...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ME AND MY DAUGHTER WENT A COYNTRY CRUISE...LOVE THESE MOMENTS WITH HER..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> ME AND MY DAUGHTER WENT A COYNTRY CRUISE...LOVE THESE MOMENTS WITH HER..


hell yea bro, have to enjoy them now while you can... they grow up fast. I can't wait to get home and make up the lost time with my lil' one


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GABBY'S "LIL GIANT" COMING TOGETHER NICELY...!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TO THE TOP WERE WE BELONG...


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

What's up top DOGS


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TO THE TOP...TOPDOGS WILL BE AT THE UNIQUES IE SHOW THIS WEEKEND....GUNNA BE A FUN ONE ROAD TRIP.....!!!!


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

lowriderlowrider said:


> View attachment 62480
> 3[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 624803


So are you a top dog now


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> TO THE TOP...TOPDOGS WILL BE AT THE UNIQUES IE SHOW THIS WEEKEND....GUNNA BE A FUN ONE ROAD TRIP.....!!!!


uniques would like to thank TOP DOGS for there support n coming all the way down. We hope you enjoyed the show .. And will come again next year n spread the word..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

FINALLY IT'S OFFICIAL JESSE " GOTHAMS FINEST " IS A TOPDOGS MEMBER UPGRADES COMING SOON...







CONGRATS JESSE WELCOME TO THE FAMILY...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> FINALLY IT'S OFFICIAL JESSE " GOTHAMS FINEST " IS A TOPDOGS MEMBER UPGRADES COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Was he a prospect...thats a nice bike


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Was he a prospect...thats a nice bike


Yes sir...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

oneofakind said:


> Yes sir...


Thats a sick street bike...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Thats a sick street bike...


Yup we gunna upgrade it real soon..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

oneofakind said:


> Yup we gunna upgrade it real soon..


Sickk...i drop by bike lower..thanks for that lil clip thikng thats shiets dope..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Sickk...i drop by bike lower..thanks for that lil clip thikng thats shiets dope..


Cool no problem keep pushing on your bike homie...


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

oneofakind said:


> Cool no problem keep pushing on your bike homie...


Thanks homie..new look at torrez..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

No ke no keria john


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"PUPPY LOVE"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"PURPLE REINA"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"THE ROADRUNNER"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"OG STYLE"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"GOTHAMS FINEST"


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> "THE ROADRUNNER"


I think I like it better with the white walls


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> FINALLY IT'S OFFICIAL JESSE " GOTHAMS FINEST " IS A TOPDOGS MEMBER UPGRADES COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Jess aka "cender"


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS LINEUP IMPALAS MAGAZINE SHOW FRESNO...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...TTT...TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB....!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...TTT...TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB....!!!!!


X559


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice bikes hope to see them at are show!


----------



## most-hated-64 (Aug 31, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> "THE ROADRUNNER"


I might have to bust out another bike  looks real good!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...TTT...TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB....!!!!!


Trying to get a hold of John


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey guys how you all doing ??long time no chat so whats everyone working on ?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

STR8_CLOWN'N said:


> hey guys how you all doing ??long time no chat so whats everyone working on ?


What's up homie... Just got done with my monte now redoing my harley, then start on Lil maldito.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

Well I am looking for a fulltime cutter and plater then I will be back fulltime with new website selling stock and custom parts.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Does any of you have pics of uncle bobs dolphin bike


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> TTT...


 :wave:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

]




























TOPDOGS


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats on ur win


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

David831 said:


> Congrats on ur win


Thanks homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good like always topdogs


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looking good like always topdogs


Thanks


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

congratulations g


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

keep up the good work guys


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

sickkkk


oneofakind said:


>


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

bullet you going to l.a. with John this weekend.? if so see you there g


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

96tein said:


> bullet you going to l.a. with John this weekend.? if so see you there g


Don't think so still trying to get my harley done u guys have a good one


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

bullet one said:


> Don't think so still trying to get my harley done u guys have a good one


that's what's up. see you in Fresno then g


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

96tein said:


> that's what's up. see you in Fresno then g


Koo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

bullet one said:


> Don't think so still trying to get my harley done u guys have a good one


Lets see the harley!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Lets see the harley!


Just got part's back from mike lamberson for "la Guera"now need to clear & cut & polish  Just got done putting "La Guera" back together mike got down..


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got to get da beat done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

That bitch is nasty bro!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> That bitch is nasty bro!


X2 the motorcycle is killing it!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Check out the September issue of LOWRIDER there's a special thanks to top dogs


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Check out the September issue of LOWRIDER there's a special thanks to top dogs


Koo


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE BIG DOG GILLY(MR559) IS HOME TODAY AFTER HIS LONG VACATION ....TOPDOGS TTT...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THE BIG DOG GILLY(MR559) IS HOME TODAY AFTER HIS LONG VACATION ....TOPDOGS TTT...


Welcome home Gilly !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> THE BIG DOG GILLY(MR559) IS HOME TODAY AFTER HIS LONG VACATION ....TOPDOGS TTT...




WELCOME HOME GILLY!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> WELCOME HOME GILLY!!!!


X559!!! I look forward to seeing him at the Fresno show next month.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wecome home gilly see you in fresno bro ..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> THE BIG DOG GILLY(MR559) IS HOME TODAY AFTER HIS LONG VACATION ....TOPDOGS TTT...


Thanks my dog fells good to be home


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

78mc said:


> Welcome home Gilly !!!!!!!!!!


Thanks mike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> WELCOME HOME GILLY!!!!


Thanks Danny so what's new?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> X559!!! I look forward to seeing him at the Fresno show next month.


Thanks homie


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Wecome home gilly see you in fresno bro ..


Thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> Thanks Danny so what's new?


Too much new shit. get your time in with the fam. gimme a call when things slow down.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdog familia


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TTT...


What's up big john


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> What's up big john


Whats up Big Dog we gunna have to catch up


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Whats up Big Dog we gunna have to catch up


Yeah we do.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

gilly u going to vegas this year .... liberty time lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> gilly u going to vegas this year .... liberty time lol


No but dont have too much fun without me lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdog lil ones


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE FEW THE PROUD THE TOPDOGS...QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> THE FEW THE PROUD THE TOPDOGS...QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THE FEW THE PROUD THE TOPDOGS...QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...!!!


That's the only way to do it!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

PURPLE REINA...TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB FRESNO CALI...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Came out clean good job john


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Till the casket drops


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...GETTIN SHOW READY...!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Throw back


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT nice pic


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Topdogs


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Taking the niner bike to represent the 559


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Top dogs looking good


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

My topdogs out there looking good and repping hard! T.D lifers


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> My topdogs out there looking good and repping hard! T.D lifers


THE ONLY WAY WE KNOW HOW..!!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Always got our hands in something lol


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Us Topdogs start young


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up fam


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

where my dogs at


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up guys how you been ??


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOTHAMS FINEST TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

OG STATUS TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> GOTHAMS FINEST TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB...


That's nice who did the mural they got down on it


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> That's nice who did the mural they got down on it


Alberto huerra


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I like that


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey where is OG's first place plaque?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> Hey where is OG's first place plaque?


We havent seen it..


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Tell him I want to see it.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

What's uppers homies


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> GOTHAMS FINEST TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB...



where did they get the plates that cover the tank


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Kidblack said:


> where did they get the plates that cover the tank


THERE HOME MADE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Good times


66wita6 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..HAPPY THSNKSGIVING..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Happy turkey day to all my topdog familia


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..GETTIN READY FOR 2014...


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

oneofakind said:


>


does anyone know if the owner of this bike wants to sell this one??


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

It's Johnny said:


> does anyone know if the owner of this bike wants to sell this one??


That's my nephews bike he going to redo it for his daughter


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

It's Johnny said:


> does anyone know if the owner of this bike wants to sell this one??


Ohh chit! Johnnys looking to get back in the game!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> TTT..GETTIN READY FOR 2014...


whata up big dog. You been holding it down for the bikes proud of you my dog


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 967714


Topdogs best trike and best bike


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> That's my nephews bike he going to redo it for his daughter


Ok that's cool, I've always liked this bike...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TO THE TOP...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs from the gate


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

Where's the cup holder


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

MR.559 said:


> Good times


Tops dogs looking good!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what issue is that ???


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

La Guera


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

QUALITY OVER QUANTITY..PLAQUES ARE EARNED NOT GIVEN. .ONE TOWN ONE CLUB ONE LOVE...


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

To da top


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What up bullet, Gilly, John and rest of the Top Dogs family.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> What up bullet, Gilly, John and rest of the Top Dogs family.


What's up johnnie


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Good benefit show...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

bullet one said:


>



Badass sign....


----------



## La Zona Imagery (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi is there an application process to get into the TopDogs BC? I just got into bikes and finished my first build last weekend.


----------



## La Zona Imagery (Oct 8, 2014)

dang I guess I got to ride solo


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

La Zona Imagery said:


> dang I guess I got to ride solo


Were you from homie..


----------



## La Zona Imagery (Oct 8, 2014)

oneofakind said:


> Were you from homie..


Fresno near Roosevelt High School


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Who made all the twist on everything? I'm looking for someone, if you can help me out with that. I'd appreciate it.



MR.559 said:


> Return of the Riddler


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

PO$QUE? said:


> Who made all the twist on everything? I'm looking for someone, if you can help me out with that. I'd appreciate it.


All custom made by Dtwist he is on here


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

2015 TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB COMING IN FULL FORCE..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> 2015 TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB COMING IN FULL FORCE..


Yes sir bringing old school back!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Those wheels..... Humm.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS 2015 COMING WITH 5 NEW BUILDS..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

It's still $30 FOR BIKES..CANT DO IT..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hope you guys can make it to our 13th annual car show here are the categories for bikes ..
12'' bike all together 
16'' street,mild and full
20'' street,mild and full
26'' all together 
3 wheelers street
3 wheelers custom
pedal cars....

entry will be $20 for bikes and pedal cars


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"SCHWINNCESS"..16' ORIGINAL ALL SHOW CHROME..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

From mild to wild TOPDOGS B.C


----------



## Gu3r089 (Sep 27, 2012)

Who does your chrome?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Gu3r089 said:


> Who does your chrome?


NEW AGE CHROME FRESNO CA


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


>


Is the orange pixie built...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Is the orange pixie built...


Yes sir chuck I built the blue and orange frames and sold them both as complete bikes..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Yes sir chuck I built the blue and orange frames and sold them both as complete bikes..


Damn....I was interested in the frame.got all my nephews parts plated,just need the frame done.want it done the orange one


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------

